# Gloucester Newbie



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Evening! Have been browsing the site for a week or so and just got round to registering, thought I'd say hello.

Have had my 2001 180 Roadster about 10 months, Bought it on a whim after my Golf failed it's MOT so didn't really do much looking around or research. I would have preferred a 225 and Cruise Control and Computer would have been nice, but hey ho.

I'm looking to do a few little mods, first off is a shortshifter and armrest. Then looking at a few engine mods, nothing major really. Have been thinking about lowering a little, what can I do on the standard shocks? Got the next few days off so going to see what I can find, Forge looks like a good starting point.

Cheers

Smeds


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum  
got the short shifter makes a big difference


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Smeds, Welcome to the TTF. Mods, Once you start you cannot stop.
Hoggy.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

